# AccuPel Ultra-HD 4K Video Generator / Analyzer Announced



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

Display Calibrations announces the development of a brand new AccuPel video generator with greatly enhanced features.

The AccuPel DGA-6000 Ultra combines a 4K video generator with a 4K HDCP 2.2 analyzer. The AccuPel DVG-5000 is now discontinued.

The DGA-6000 Ultra is an exciting innovation in Video Test & Calibration Products. A new 4K Video Test Pattern Generator is integrated with an entirely new and independent 4K Video Analyzer into a single product.

Real-time min/max/APL bar graphs and a magnified pixel view-port with 8/10/12 bit YCbCr and RGB values are just a few of its unique features.

The Analyzer can be used separately to examine video content, timing, and protocol from 4K/HD/SD sources, or combined with the Generator output to provide closed-loop evaluation of video processors.

The AccuPel Ultra is offered in 4 different configurations, is fully HDR10 and Rec. 2020 compatible, and will be available next month.

The DGA-6000 Ultra replaces the DVG-5000 (now discontinued). New DGA-6000 Ultra generator /analyzer features include:

- 2160p video formats
- Full support for HDR10 and Rec. 2020 output
- Audio signal output

The DGA-6000 Ultra HD is available in four configurations:

*AccuPel Ultra*

With 2160p60/50 4:2:0 & 2160p24/30/25 4:4:4/4:2:2 pattern generation plus basic YCbCr and RGB pixel content analyzer

*AccuPel Ultra w/Pro analyzer option*

Adds advanced analyzer functions, motion patterns, and free analyzer feature upgrades (firmware) for the life of the product.

*AccuPel Ultra Plus*

Adds 18 Gbps 2160p output

*AccuPel Ultra Plus w/Pro analyzer option*

Adds advanced analyzer functions, motion patterns, and free analyzer feature upgrades (firmware) for the life of the product.

The AccuPel Ultra Standard and Pro analyzer option will be available late January 2017.

The AccuPel Ultra Plus will be available sometime in the first quarter of 2017.

See there for more details:

http://www.chromapure.com/products_accupelUltra.asp

http://www.accupel.com/Ultra.html


----------

